# SURPRISE 30TH ANNIVERSARY OF AUDIO SHOPPE AND SQ GTG JUNE 21 @ 10am-ON



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

Those of you who came to the Audio Shoppe for the MECA event on May 10, please come again as we are celebrating 30 years in business of the Audio Shoppe. This is a SURPRISE PARTY for Alan Hickman, owner of the AUDIO SHOPPE. PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT THE SHOP OR ALAN, PLEASE RSVP TO MATT @ 951-241-5399. REMEMBER...SURPRISE,SURPRISE,SURPRISE.

FOOD AND DRINKS ARE FREE, IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BRING SOMETHING,PLEASE DO SO.

AGAIN JUNE 21 STATING AT 10AM UNTIL????????

LOCATION: 6760 CENTRAL AVE, RIVERSIDE CA, 92504


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome...count me in!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

veloze said:


> Awesome...count me in!!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! we will have BBQ on the menu


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd love to come but my wife talked me into doing the color run. Have fun, I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

vwdave said:


> I'd love to come but my wife talked me into doing the color run. Have fun, I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures.


No problem, I will post pics


----------

